# Best Cushion Grip?



## woodpens (Jan 22, 2005)

I have a customer who truly enjoys writing but now suffers from numbness, cramping, curling of the fingers, tingling sensations, and inability to control the pen. Can anyone give me some advice as to which cushion grip pen you would recommend for this situation? I have the PSI Comfort Grip pens. These are not what I am looking for.
Thanks in advance!


----------



## jwoodwright (Jan 22, 2005)

Jim,
I found the Fatter pens are good like the Cigar.  My next suggestion is to do what Anthony did, Leather grip on bottom.  []


----------



## DCBluesman (Jan 22, 2005)

Jim, my mother came down with carpal tunnel a couple of months ago.  I took a dozen different style pens to her to try.  Guess what felt best?  The Atlas.  It wasn't overly heavy and she didn't have to grip too tightly.  It seems to be working for her as I'm no longer writing checks for her.


----------



## PenWorks (Jan 22, 2005)

I did not do the leather thing, but thanks for giving me credit for it. I forgot who did it. 
I went to the office supply store and bought 5 different styles of rubber grips, took them off the pen and tried a couple on some pens I made, I thought they looked ugly and never finished the assembly. I got some PSI grip thingys, I'm going to try and turn them, naybe that might work.
But the client I was making them for, bought a couple of Jr. Ball Pens.

My recomendation, would be a Ligero fountian or roller ball, large enough to make it easier to hold, and very light weight pen.

Anthony


----------



## wpenm (Jan 22, 2005)

I have been doing leather grips for some time now and like the feel of them.I posted a picture of one of them a couple weeks ago.


----------



## jwoodwright (Jan 22, 2005)

Garry, guess I'm getting old, sorry about trying to credit Anthony.  Both you and Anthony make such beautiful pens...  [:I]


----------



## dougle40 (Jan 22, 2005)

This is what I came up with for a girl at work who has Arthritis in her hands and she absolutely loved it . I added the lip at the bottom of the pen . No more pen slipping down and you don't have to apply any more pressure to the pen .








<br />


----------



## Fred in NC (Jan 22, 2005)

Doug,  I usually have a few like that (lip at the end) in my inventory for the same reason!  The do sell.


----------



## Gregory Huey (Jan 22, 2005)

Maybe you could get with Anthony on the 0 ring thingy


----------



## opus (Jan 22, 2005)

Jim,
I've done the CSUSA softgrips but I was thinking about ordering a few of these from BB, they look like they might have a little better size




<br />


----------



## woodpens (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by opus_
> <br />I've done the CSUSA softgrips but I was thinking about ordering a few of these from BB, they look like they might have a little better size<br />


That's more like what I had in mind. I guess I need to run a few ideas by her. I told her that I have had other customers who were pleased with a pen that had a larger body. I'll send her some pictures and let her think about it.

Thanks for all the ideas!


----------



## jkirkb94 (Jan 23, 2005)

Jim, I do a lot of writing at work and suffer at times with carpal tunnel.  I turn my European and Cigar pens a little fatter and have found that it decreased the discomfort in my hand.  Also consciously gripping lighter and pressing down easier has helped.  Kirk[8D]


----------



## Old Griz (Jan 23, 2005)

I found a couple of thing that helped my FIL... first I made him an Atlas which he found much nicer to hold.. but he had a habit of bearing down on the pen... I changed the refil to a gel ink refil and he said he did not need to bear down as hard to write.. I really think the concept of bearing down is more mental than anything.. especially with older customers who were used to the bad old ballpoints.. LOL.. 
I personally always use a gel ink refil instead of a standard ink, mainly because I like the way it writes more smoothly and darker... that combined with a larger diameter pen may be the ticket for this customer...
and the Atlas can be made larger in diameter if need be without sacrificing looks..


----------



## rlh (Apr 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by opus_
> <br />Jim,
> I've done the CSUSA softgrips but I was thinking about ordering a few of these from BB, they look like they might have a little better size
> 
> ...


Scott, did you try this kit? I am thinking about ordering some but wondered if anyone has had any problems with the click mechanism before I do.[]
Richard


----------



## jdavis (May 5, 2005)

Button the bottom for sure. Won't slip down.


----------

